# recommend me a steam cleaner



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

As above guys. Building up my tool collection and thinking of adding a steam cleaner when doing interiors


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Polti vaporetto is an awesome steam cleaner 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

SC are useful but really not necessary, if your adding to your kit to have one and not using it as a pro

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/Cl...ners/sd3230/Ewbank+Steam+Dynamo+SC1000/p67492


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

I've got a karcher sc5 and Its brilliant for doing interiors, you'll also find uses for it aroubd the house aswell


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Atkinson91 said:


> I've got a karcher sc5 and Its brilliant for doing interiors, you'll also find uses for it aroubd the house aswell


I have the same model - great piece of kit :buffer:


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

I have the SC5 too, particularly like the fact you can top up the water as you go along without having to turnoff, or let the machine cool down inbetween.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for all the suggestions so far guys

what do you find their best use is for interiors?


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

I love it for cleaning leather in particular, removes the sheen really easily and gives the lvely matt look of new leather. Good for getting the dirt out of crevices that the hoover struggles to suck up by blasting it with a jet of steam, removing germs at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2018)

Even as an enthusiast, I do prefer to use a steam cleaner on our car interiors. 

I bought a second hand Polti Vaporetto 2400 from ebay. It mainly gets used on carpets, upholstery (after vacuuming) and glass. But if necessary, I'll use it on pretty much every surface.
Generally, I'll cover the head of the steamer with a microfibre cloth and use it that way.
I actually find the upholstery nozzle (brush head), that all Poltis come with, the most useful nozzle. Most of the cheaper steam cleaners do not seem to come with this smaller sized head. They tend to come with a larger floor mop and then a glass nozzle - neither are much use in a car IMHO.

Have a look of youtube for some example videos of using a steam cleaner on car interiors. Essentially though, a steam cleaner will emulsify and loosen dirt which is then picked up with a cloth. So, either steam then wipe or, as I mentioned previously, cover the nozzle with a cloth and do both stages in one go.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

euge07 said:


> thanks for all the suggestions so far guys
> 
> what do you find their best use is for interiors?


I use mine a lot around the interior - carpets, seats (leather in mine, fabric in the Mrs car) and door trims. I also use it in the engine bay, wheels, trim and exhaust tips.

We also use it in the kitchen and bathroom - its great for showers!

It is obviously not essential for detailing but I find I use it more than I thought I would :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

rhinoman said:


> I love it for cleaning leather in particular, removes the sheen really easily and gives the lvely matt look of new leather. Good for getting the dirt out of crevices that the hoover struggles to suck up by blasting it with a jet of steam, removing germs at the same time.


Didn't think of using it on the leather! I bought an SC4 last month for the house, will give it a try


----------

